# US citizen married to dual US and UK citizen wishing to live in the UK



## mkuodeemer (Nov 10, 2008)

Hi, I'm wondering if anyone could help shed some light on British immigration and marriage law.

I'm a US citizen, and my husband, who has dual US and UK citizenship, has just moved to London. I'm visiting him here but would like to apply for permanent residency in the U.K. and eventually a U.K. passport. We were married in the U.S. and have our marriage certificate from the US with us here in London.

Where should I go to to start this process? I assume I'd first need a spouse visa, but do we also need to prove that we're married somehow in the U.K. first? 

Thanks!

Mimi


----------



## JayNic (Mar 15, 2009)

Hi Mimi,

I am a UK citizen, married to a US citizen. My wife moved to the UK from the US and it was a relatively straight forward procedure, just costly!
We had to apply while she was still in the US for a fiancee entry visa ($500), then attend an interview at the home office in Croydon. She was then granted a 2 year spouse visa (£500). After 2 years we had to apply for permanent residency (£750). Once you have lived in the UK legally for 3 years, you can apply for citzenship (£600) and then you can have dual citizenship and get a UK passport.
Go to the home office website for more information.

Good Luck.




mkuodeemer said:


> Hi, I'm wondering if anyone could help shed some light on British immigration and marriage law.
> 
> I'm a US citizen, and my husband, who has dual US and UK citizenship, has just moved to London. I'm visiting him here but would like to apply for permanent residency in the U.K. and eventually a U.K. passport. We were married in the U.S. and have our marriage certificate from the US with us here in London.
> 
> ...


----------



## mkuodeemer (Nov 10, 2008)

*Thank you!*

Thanks so much for the advice; I'll hopefully apply soon for the spouse visa. It is expensive sounding though!


----------



## jlms (May 15, 2008)

You don't need to get married in the UK, as long as you have a proper legal marriage certificate you will be OK.


----------

